# Grin's cancer has come back



## rbi99

With all of the terrible news we have had here lately, I have more. We had Grin's blood tested yesterday, the results have come back and the leukemia is back. I don't know the details, there are at least two options, but we all know what this means. I have to go now, but I know this is going to hit you all very hard also.


----------



## Jennifer1

I'm so very sorry.


----------



## Anon-2130948gsoni

My heart hurts at this news. Sending you hugs from here.


----------



## KathyL

Oh, I am so sorry. You and Grin are in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## rbi99

Grin has carried the torch of hope for our sick dogs now for almost five months. He is tired and we need a new champion to take it up. 

I think we will only do the prednisone again. When he first became sick back in December, in less than 10 days his blood went from terrible to nearly normal, and a week after that he was normal. Other than his appetite and having to pee a lot, the preds did not negatively affect him. His blood today is as bad as it was when we first found out he had acute leukemia. The one pill our vet mentioned could make him sick and damage his liver. Chemo is out because he didn't respond well to it. When our vet called I was at work and my wife took the call. Our vet has grown especially close to Grin, even before he became sick. She cried on the phone while talking to my wife. If the preds work again I know his remission will not last five months. 

I am going to try and change the date of our backpacking trip if Grin is up for it. I came home from work as soon as my wife called, and Grin is bugging me to take him outside (he's down at the front door with his red ball in his mouth). We are heading for the woods, the mud be dam*ed!!!

Vet just called back again. The plan now is to have Grin get a shot of l-spar along with an increase dosage of prednisone. The shot is a one time thing and has very little if any negative consequences for Grin. It will attack these new cells more aggressively then simply increasing the preds.


----------



## Karen519

*Grin*



rbi99 said:


> Grin has carried the torch of hope now for almost five months. He is tired and we need a new champion to take it up.
> 
> I think we will only do the prednisone again. In less than 10 days his blood went from terrible to nearly normal, and a week after that he was normal. Other than his appetite and having to pee a lot, the preds did not negatively affect him. His blood today is as bad as it was when we first found out he had acute leukemia. The one pill our vet mentioned could make him sick and damage his liver. Chemo is out because he didn't respond well to it. When our vet called I was at work and my wife took the call. Our vet has grown especially close to Grin, even before he became sick. She cried on the phone while talking to my wife. If the preds work again I know his remission will not last five months.
> 
> I am going to try and change the date of our backpacking trip if Grin is up for it. I came home from work as soon as my wife called, and Grin is bugging me to take him outside. We are heading for the woods, the mud be dam*ed!!!


My heart is breaking for Grin, you and your wife, but I know you will make the time he has left count! Hopefully the preds will work, again. I will be praying.


----------



## swishywagga

I am really sorry to read this, you will be in my thoughts and prayers x


----------



## gold4me

I am so so sorry to read this bad news. My thoughts are with you.


----------



## ang.suds

Thinking of you guys and special Grin. I love his name too I'm happy you are seizing those moments and enjoying the great outdoors.


----------



## janababy

Wishing you and Grin all the best to fight this. Keeping you in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## rbi99

We got back from the mud - I mean woods - undamaged!!! Maybe this is simply a play on words, but I don't think so, but Grin is not going to go out fighting, he is going to go out living. As long as he can walk in the woods, swim in the rivers, and make those famous catches of his ball while flying through the air, that is what we are going to do. When the day comes that he cannot go outside with me that will be the day that we will be forced to say good bye to each other. I know Grin would rather not be alive then to not be able to be with me.

Now we are confused. The hospital where Grin will get the injection of l-spar cannot see him until next Wednesday. They said that pre treating Grin with prednisone prior to then will not lessen the effectiveness of the shot. However, they will not say how much or how often to give Grin his preds without first seeing him. Our vet, who has been amazing for us, admits she knows nothing about the drug, but it was her contacting our oncologist for us where she learned of l-spar. Our vet has gone home and so has our oncologist. We are trying to contact the clinic where our vet works to see if someone who is there can help us make some kind of determination regarding pred levels. Back in December when this first happened, our vet put Grin on 50 mgs of pred daily. When we went to see our oncologist 10 days later, Grin's blood count was almost back to normal. Grin is only taking 5 mgs every other day right now. The irony is that while our vet was taking Grin's blood sample two days ago, she was positive he was fine and that she was hoping to cut his preds even more. 

L-spar starves the cancer cells to death, while prednisone actually kills them. What I need to know now is how much to increase his pred dosage, if it should be raised at all. The blasted weekend is coming and we all know what that means regarding getting medical info from the source. I certainly am not a doctor, but if we increased his preds and it killed off some of the cells, I would think that when Grin gets his l-spar shot that the fewer cancer cells there are left to starve to death, the more effective the shot will be.


----------



## JeanieBeth

rbi99 said:


> With all of the terrible news we have had here lately, I have more. We had Grin's blood tested yesterday, the results have come back and the leukemia is back. I don't know the details, there are at least two options, but we all know what this means. I have to go now, but I know this is going to hit you all very hard also.


No. No. No. ?
I had so much hope!! We all did. Man this is so hard.
Grin is living in the moment like Cuddy and the rest of our golden sick ones do. One moment at a time. None of us know how much time we have. I know you know. Words are so flipping inadequate. I'm here, praying and sending hugs. ?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ryn

Sorry for your troubles


----------



## Rob's GRs

I too am so sorry to read this news about Grin.


----------



## Lucky Penny

My heart breaks for you. Hugs to Grin. I hope that this shot helps him. Enjoy that walk in the woods with his red ball.


----------



## wjane

Sending you and Grin prayers.


----------



## tikiandme

I'm so sorry about the news. Hopefully the shot will give him some more quality time.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

I'm so sorry for you and Grin, my thoughts and prayers are with you both.


----------



## JeanieBeth

rbi99 said:


> We got back from the mud - I mean woods - undamaged!!! Maybe this is simply a play on words, but I don't think so, but Grin is not going to go out fighting, he is going to go out living. As long as he can walk in the woods, swim in the rivers, and make those famous catches of his ball while flying through the air, that is what we are going to do. When the day comes that he cannot go outside with me that will be the day that we will be forced to say good bye to each other. I know Grin would rather not be alive then to not be able to be with me.
> 
> Now we are confused. The hospital where Grin will get the injection of l-spar cannot see him until next Wednesday. They said that pre treating Grin with prednisone prior to then will not lessen the effectiveness of the shot. However, they will not say how much or how often to give Grin his preds without first seeing him. Our vet, who has been amazing for us, admits she knows nothing about the drug, but it was her contacting our oncologist for us where she learned of l-spar. Our vet has gone home and so has our oncologist. We are trying to contact the clinic where our vet works to see if someone who is there can help us make some kind of determination regarding pred levels. Back in December when this first happened, our vet put Grin on 50 mgs of pred daily. When we went to see our oncologist 10 days later, Grin's blood count was almost back to normal. Grin is only taking 5 mgs every other day right now. The irony is that while our vet was taking Grin's blood sample two days ago, she was positive he was fine and that she was hoping to cut his preds even more.
> 
> L-spar starves the cancer cells to death, while prednisone actually kills them. What I need to know now is how much to increase his pred dosage, if it should be raised at all. The blasted weekend is coming and we all know what that means regarding getting medical info from the source. I certainly am not a doctor, but if we increased his preds and it killed off some of the cells, I would think that when Grin gets his l-spar shot that the fewer cancer cells there are left to starve to death, the more effective the shot will be.


I just checked to see that you live in Ohio. How far are you from Lansing, Mi? Michigan State University School of Veterinary is one of the best in the country. We took our Dakota there by recomendation of our vet. They do have an online library and archives. Just a thought. It's before 5, you would think they'd still be available. No Saturday hours? 
Emergency number? Hope you get an answer!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## rbi99

JeanieBeth said:


> I just checked to see that you live in Ohio. How far are you from Lansing, Mi? Michigan State University School of Veterinary is one of the best in the country. We took our Dakota there by recomendation of our vet. They do have an online library and archives. Just a thought. It's before 5, you would think they'd still be available. No Saturday hours?
> Emergency number? Hope you get an answer!
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Thank you for your info. 

Our vet called from home and said we should put him on 20 mgs daily of prednisone until we get in next week to see our oncologist for his shot. At that time we will discuss whether or not to include lomustine with the l-spar shot. That becomes a 15 week program which includes taking lomustine every three weeks for five treatments, and with the first two treatments a shot of l-spar. A prednisone protocol would be decided as we go along. I don't know about the lomustine. I would rather loose Grin a month early then to have him react like he did when we tried chemo. If somehow Grin does his thing again and the preds improve his blood count by the time we get to the oncologist next week, we might just stick with the shot and the preds. I don't want to over complicate this thing, especially now that we know Grin's time with us is limited. The miracle is over, now we have to dig in and have some more fun together.


----------



## hubbub

I'm so sorry to see that Grin is out of remission. I can only imagine your emotions. 



rbi99 said:


> Maybe this is simply a play on words, but I don't think so, but Grin is not going to go out fighting, he is going to go out living.


I think this is the key. Throughout our cancer journey I've been emphatic that Hannah is LIVING and will continue to LIVE until her last breath. Honoring them is all about a life LIVED.


----------



## rbi99

Our vet and oncologists all said that if the stars and planets aligned just right Grin might live five months, but they said he probably wouldn't (again, he was given three weeks back in late December). Well he is knocking on number five in a matter of days, and I just checked - he ain't dead yet!!! If this next round of meds can help him have fun for even two months, then he will have lived more then six full months longer then anyone thought possible. And I might emphasize - he LIVED - these past five, and we can only hope for a couple more.


----------



## Karen519

*Rbi*



rbi99 said:


> Our vet and oncologists all said that if the stars and planets aligned just right Grin might live five months, but they said he probably wouldn't (again, he was given three weeks back in late December). Well he is knocking on number five in a matter of days, and I just checked - he ain't dead yet!!! If this next round of meds can help him have fun for even two months, then he will have lived more then six full months longer then anyone thought possible. And I might emphasis - he LIVED - these past five, and we can only hope for a couple more.


Praying you have alot more time with GRIN!


----------



## oakleysmommy

I'm so sorry. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## tikiandme

Regarding the lomustine, my dog, Mel, who was diagnosed with Mycosis Fungoides (a T-cell lymphoma), was put on it. He took it once every three weeks, with blood work in between, and did quite well on it. He never got nauseous from it. It is hard on the liver. He took vit e and sam-e for liver support. It gave him ten months of mostly quality time before he succumbed to the cancer. Just my experience, I know every dog's different. I wish you and Grin the best of luck.


----------



## rbi99

tikiandme said:


> Regarding the lomustine, my dog, Mel, who was diagnosed with Mycosis Fungoides (a T-cell lymphoma), was put on it. He took it once every three weeks, with blood work in between, and did quite well on it. He never got nauseous from it. It is hard on the liver. He took vit e and sam-e for liver support. It gave him ten months of mostly quality time before he succumbed to the cancer. Just my experience, I know every dog's different. I wish you and Grin the best of luck.


When you said the lomustine was hard on Mel's liver, did it cause problems? My concern is that Grin's first chemo treatment was supposed to be a walk in the park and it was not. It took a full day plus some for him to get over that. As you said all dogs are different. Did Mel have bad days after receiving each dose? I guess we could go that route and if he doesn't respond well then I could stop it.


----------



## rbi99

Thinking about Grin since we got him a little over five years ago at the age of approximately 18 months. Once our bond was set this is what I have experienced:

Other than going to work, I have never gone outside where Grin did not come out with me;
I have a gym in our family room downstairs, in our time together I have worked out down there nearly 500 times. Grin has been down there with me every single time for the whole time;
I have never shoveled snow, raked leaves or mowed the lawn where Grin wasn't right there with me;
I have never gone to the store where he wasn't in the car with me;
I have never gone to bed (I work am shifts followed by pm shifts) where Grin has not been on his pillow next to me on the floor;
I have never gotten up in the morning where Grin was not by my side - in fact he got me up 90% of the time!!!;
I have not gone to the john where he hasn't come in with me - and if he was late and I closed the door - he laid out in the hallway waiting for me;
Every vacation we have taken he has been with us except for two weekend get aways;
Every single ball game my son has played in, Grin was with me at the games I attended;
We have climbed over 12 mountains in NY together and have backpacked numerous times;
The miles of trails we have hiked locally together probably number in the high hundreds;
The balls I have thrown and he has caught are too many to count;
The lakes, ponds and streams he has swam in or simply plopped down in are too numerous to estimate;
The number of times he wasn't waiting for me by the door when I came home from work with his ball in his mouth equals zero;
In a room full of friends and family, if I get up and leave the room, so does Grin;
When people come over to the house and I am with Grin, he does not go up to greet the people entering because he is with me and that is all he wants;
He is so grateful for everything we do together. Hiking on the trail, at some point he comes back to me once or twice just to say thanks;
The only time he does not come with us in the car is if we are going somewhere for a long time that does not accept dogs, or if it is very hot outside. 

None of this is a sign of weakness or insecurity on Grin's part, he is as brave and together as any dog I have ever known. We simply want to be together. Anything he does or I do is better when we do it together. If he is able to make this one last backpacking trip we will climb one more mountain, and while we are up there looking out at all of the beauty that is before us, I will reflect back on all of these great experiences. While sleeping in a lean to Grin gets up and sits out front, looking, listening, smelling all of the wonders before him, and I lie there smiling as he does. What a life we have lived!!! I know now that we only have a few more weeks or months together, but we plan on going out with a bang, I can tell you that!!!


----------



## MaureenM

Very sorry. Sending many positive thoughts and prayers that you and Grin have a wonderful time hiking and climb anther mountain, what great times you have had together!


----------



## SandyK

I am so sorry for Grin's new lab results. I absolutely love your statement of Grin not going out fighting, but going out living. Your list of all the things you have done with him is fantastic. He is definitely a very lucky boy to have enjoyed so much!! I will keep you both in my thoughts for many more wonderful memories together for how ever long Grin has. I hope the shot and prednisone increase helps him.


----------



## rbi99

Like all before me who have lost their loved ones, the people on this forum help with these stressful times. I want you to know that I am handling this latest crisis better then when we first learned of this disease back in December. Our vet has already agreed to come to the house when the time has come (it has not come yet!!!). She will take Grin back with her when it is finished, and we will then have his ashes when that act is done. I will take some of those precious ashes back to NY with me and return them to some of the spots that Grin and I have found especially beautiful on some of our backpacking trips, including Algonquin Mountain which we climbed by the most difficult route twice. But right now Grin and I still have a lot of stuff to do here in Cleveland!!! Thank you all again and again.


----------



## rbi99

A couple nice pics of Grin.


----------



## Cuddysmom

What the hellll is going on this week?! I'm so very sorry. But I'm assuming the cancer was back this entire time of him acting like a maniac, running, playing, etc. Stupid cancer isn't slowing him down! What about a second opinion? Doctors are wrong a lot. 

Oh man. Praying hard for you and G
Xoxo


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## tikiandme

*Mel and Lomustine*

It's been 9 years since his death, but I don't remember him getting sick from the lomustine. I think after a few months he threw up, kind of an up-chuck, once, but other than that he did pretty well. The lomustine causes liver damage, determined by the rise in his liver values shown in his blood work. He would get a lomustine pill, then a week later blood work. The blood work would show a rise in his liver enzymes. He would start taking 800mg vit e and 400mg Sam-e twice a day. Then he would get bloowork 2 weeks later before he would get chemo. The vet told me that eventually, either the liver would give out, or the cancer would get him. He kept a careful watch on his liver values. If they didn't come back down to an acceptable level, he would have to wait another week and test again before he got chemo.They kept an eye on his liver values and he was lucky. His liver didn't give out. Most of the side affects he experienced were caused by the cancer itself. It eventually got him. But when he started this protocol he was in good health otherwise, and had not had any pred or other chemo. I don't know how it word work for your boy, but it wouldn't hurt to talk it over with your specialists and get their opinion. Good luck.


----------



## Cuddysmom

That is one handsome mutt!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## rbi99

We went to the pond today and later we are going over to visit our son's girlfriend's parents for a cook out (Grin is invited naturally). Didn't throw his retrieval toy as many times as usual, though Grin was having fun. I think this attack is worst then his original one as he is a step slow now. We only yesterday increased his preds, so it will take a few days at least for them to do their magic - if it can. I have no false hopes any longer, but it is what it is.


----------



## Karen519

*Rbi*



rbi99 said:


> We went to the pond today and later we are going over to visit our son's girlfriend's parents for a cook out (Grin is invited naturally). Didn't throw his retrieval toy as many times as usual, though Grin was having fun. I think this attack is worst then his original one as he is a step slow now. We only yesterday increased his preds, so it will take a few days at least for them to do their magic - if it can. I have no false hopes any longer, but it is what it is.


Keeping Grin and you in my thoughts and prayers!

Love the pictures of him!!!


----------



## rbi99

Cuddysmom said:


> What the hellll is going on this week?! I'm so very sorry. But I'm assuming the cancer was back this entire time of him acting like a maniac, running, playing, etc. Stupid cancer isn't slowing him down! What about a second opinion? Doctors are wrong a lot.
> 
> Oh man. Praying hard for you and G
> Xoxo
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Within two weeks of his initial diagnosis he was in complete remission. The leukemia must have come back within the past two weeks. That is the thing about acute leukemia, it can hit overnight, it does not build up over time. That is also why many dogs and people die within weeks of finding out it is there. We questioned him even having it initially because of his amazingly quick recovery, and five blood tests confirmed he was great. It was only his first one and this last one that showed otherwise. No second opinion is needed any longer.


----------



## dborgers

We adopted a senior golden, Trevor, who was sick at the time of adoption. After many tests to count, a diagnosis of Stage V leukemia.

Our vet gave him excellent palliative care. A B-12 shot and blood transfusions gave him energy every time. Restored his pep since his body wasn't making enough red blood cells. Plasma would work too. Something to consider. Dogs are 'universal donors'. No typing of blood type necessary, and any dog can be a donor.

Trevor was in pretty bad shape at the time of his diagnosis, but lived a healthy 7 months once the vet we found (still our golden vet) started Trevor on his palliative care regimen.


----------



## JeanieBeth

rbi99 said:


> Thinking about Grin since we got him a little over five years ago at the age of approximately 18 months. Once our bond was set this is what I have experienced:
> 
> Other than going to work, I have never gone outside where Grin did not come out with me;
> I have a gym in our family room downstairs, in our time together I have worked out down there nearly 500 times. Grin has been down there with me every single time for the whole time;
> I have never shoveled snow, raked leaves or mowed the lawn where Grin wasn't right there with me;
> I have never gone to the store where he wasn't in the car with me;
> I have never gone to bed (I work am shifts followed by pm shifts) where Grin has not been on his pillow next to me on the floor;
> I have never gotten up in the morning where Grin was not by my side - in fact he got me up 90% of the time!!!;
> I have not gone to the john where he hasn't come in with me - and if he was late and I closed the door - he laid out in the hallway waiting for me;
> Every vacation we have taken he has been with us except for two weekend get aways;
> Every single ball game my son has played in, Grin was with me at the games I attended;
> We have climbed over 12 mountains in NY together and have backpacked numerous times;
> The miles of trails we have hiked locally together probably number in the high hundreds;
> The balls I have thrown and he has caught are too many to count;
> The lakes, ponds and streams he has swam in or simply plopped down in are too numerous to estimate;
> The number of times he wasn't waiting for me by the door when I came home from work with his ball in his mouth equals zero;
> In a room full of friends and family, if I get up and leave the room, so does Grin;
> When people come over to the house and I am with Grin, he does not go up to greet the people entering because he is with me and that is all he wants;
> He is so grateful for everything we do together. Hiking on the trail, at some point he comes back to me once or twice just to say thanks;
> The only time he does not come with us in the car is if we are going somewhere for a long time that does not accept dogs, or if it is very hot outside.
> 
> None of this is a sign of weakness or insecurity on Grin's part, he is as brave and together as any dog I have ever known. We simply want to be together. Anything he does or I do is better when we do it together. If he is able to make this one last backpacking trip we will climb one more mountain, and while we are up there looking out at all of the beauty that is before us, I will reflect back on all of these great experiences. While sleeping in a lean to Grin gets up and sits out front, looking, listening, smelling all of the wonders before him, and I lie there smiling as he does. What a life we have lived!!! I know now that we only have a few more weeks or months together, but we plan on going out with a bang, I can tell you that!!!


Soulmates Forever. ???

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## JeanieBeth

rbi99 said:


> A couple nice pics of Grin.


Thank you for sharing these beautiful pictures. I especially love the one of you and Grin in your element. Grin is your Heart dog. He will always be with you.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Wilbur'sDad

Wonderful photos! So sorry to hear that you and Grin are in this situation and sending positive thoughts. And hope for more hikes.


----------



## rbi99

dborgers said:


> We adopted a senior golden, Trevor, who was sick at the time of adoption. After many tests to count, a diagnosis of Stage V leukemia.
> 
> Our vet gave him excellent palliative care. A B-12 shot and blood transfusions gave him energy every time. Restored his pep since his body wasn't making enough red blood cells. Plasma would work too. Something to consider. Dogs are 'universal donors'. No typing of blood type necessary, and any dog can be a donor.
> 
> Trevor was in pretty bad shape at the time of his diagnosis, but lived a healthy 7 months once the vet we found (still our golden vet) started Trevor on his palliative care regimen.



Was the transfusion process easy on Trevor, and did the time between them vary? How long was the process each time, and did they keep him overnight? Was it expensive? We have not had this discussion with our vet or oncologist.


----------



## rbi99

Two more pictures.


----------



## Karen519

*Grin*

Love the pictures of Grin!


----------



## GoldensGirl

Holding you and Grin in my thoughts and prayers...


----------



## Cuddysmom

Love the Grin pics!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Rookie's Dad

Just got home, and am catching up. Almost hate to turn on the computer, too much sad news. But, thinking of Grin, you, Cuddy, and Karen, and the rest of the doggies, positive thoughts to you.


----------



## rbi99

Rookie's Dad said:


> Just got home, and am catching up. Almost hate to turn on the computer, too much sad news. But, thinking of Grin, you, Cuddy, and Karen, and the rest of the doggies, positive thoughts to you.


There for a while people were fairly confident that Grin and I had good news to share, and hope for others to offer them. That sure did take a sudden change. We lost Cuddy and one or two days later I found out Grin's leukemia had come back with a vengeance.


----------



## rbi99

Both our kids.


----------



## Cuddysmom

How's Grin today? Been thinking of him. Hope he's still a maniac


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Cuddysmom

Is he ready for Jack?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## dborgers

rbi99 said:


> Was the transfusion process easy on Trevor, and did the time between them vary? How long was the process each time, and did they keep him overnight? Was it expensive? We have not had this discussion with our vet or oncologist.


Trevor was 13 or 14 years old. The transfusions were really easy for him. They did it in the office, only 20 minutes to complete.. Trevor handled it very well, as I'm sure Grin would too. Those red blood cells restore vigor and energy because their bodies are infused with oxygen their own bodies can't do well at producing with high white count and supressed red cell production from the leukemia. 

I seem to recall we did the transfusions every two or three weeks. He was a new dog within hours after every transfusion and B-12/steroid shot, given at the same time. Lethargic before, active afterwards.


----------



## Lucky Penny

Love the pictures!


----------



## rbi99

The hospital we were taking Grin to Wednesday for his el-spar shot were very generous to us and took him today. The news is not good. They ran another blood test and said he is very sick. While this shot might help, they are not very hopeful. Then again, they were not very hopeful five months ago. They told me twice that it is simply a miracle that as sick as he was in December, that he is alive today. They said with or without chemo, there is no reason for him to still be here with me. We know why he is, but even love can only take you so far. I truly fear that he might only have a few days, maybe, just maybe, a few weeks. While my wife and others only saw a minor change in Grin's physical behavior these past few days, I knew better. The news we received today does not surprise me, but I guess I was hoping the shot and a new round of preds would get him back to his old self, if only for a month or two. It appears to me now that the last mountain Grin climbs will not be with me in NY.


----------



## rbi99

I have an amazing wife, and two children that I am so very proud of, but my heart today is shattered. Grin was not just a good companion, he has been a central part of my life for nearly five years. A robin has just laid eggs in a nest right out front of the widow where I am sitting now. Life goes on, but this life will forever more go on differently then it was supposed to.


----------



## Cuddysmom

I'm so sorry. Has his behavior changed? How is he acting? Is he acting sick? He really and truly sounds like Super Dog. I don't understand how he goes from crazy mutt to almost not being here that quickly. Is the vet appt the only thing that changed?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## rbi99

Cuddysmom said:


> I'm so sorry. Has his behavior changed? How is he acting? Is he acting sick? He really and truly sounds like Super Dog. I don't understand how he goes from crazy mutt to almost not being here that quickly. Is the vet appt the only thing that changed?
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


No his behavior hasn't changed, but he is noticeably slower today then two days ago. Again, acute leukemia kills in days, not months and Grin was already in the last stage of this disease. The truth is it is far more amazing that he recovered at all, let alone so quickly, then that his relapse happened so fast. His blood work results from five days ago was very, very poor. Today's was very poor also - but - better than the previous one. His white blood cell count from last week was 255,000 where it is supposed to be 17,000. Today it was nearly 208,000. While terrible, that is still an improvement of nearly 20%. 

We just got back from picking Grin up from the hospital. The oncologist met with us and said that we should not expect much. But then she said she didn't expect much back in January. She told us that almost no dog lives as long as Grin once they have reached Stage 5 of this disease like Grin is in with full chemo treatment, let alone a dog this sick that is treated only with prednisone. So she said that though we shouldn't expect much, Grin hasn't been following the rules so far, so who is to guess when it comes to him!!! I hold no false hopes of a misdiagnoses, or that Grin's miracle is that he will live an almost normal life any longer, but I am holding out hope still for that backpacking trip next month, even if I have to scale it back a little because he isn't in full health. He was very perky, almost the "crazy mutt" as you call him, when we picked him up. That was not because of the el-spar shot as that will take one or two days to start to do its thing, but rather because we came and brought him home. 

I would stay and chat with you some more, but Grin and I have to go watch Jack do his thing in England!!!


----------



## tikiandme

I'm praying that Grin rallies and is able to go on a wonderful backpacking trip with you.


----------



## Cuddysmom

Yea, Grin don't listen to nobody! He's been amazing this long and he doesn't listen to vets or statistics or stages or blood. That's not how he rolls! I'll be watching Jack with you. I know Cuddy is, too! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Karen519

*Rbi*



rbi99 said:


> No his behavior hasn't changed, but he is noticeably slower today then two days ago. Again, acute leukemia kills in days, not months and Grin was already in the last stage of this disease. The truth is it is far more amazing that he recovered at all, let alone so quickly, then that his relapse happened so fast. His blood work results from five days ago was very, very poor. Today's was very poor also - but - better than the previous one. His white blood cell count from last week was 255,000 where it is supposed to be 17,000. Today it was nearly 208,000. While terrible, that is still an improvement of nearly 20%.
> 
> 
> We just got back from picking Grin up from the hospital. The oncologist met with us and said that we should not expect much. But then she said she didn't expect much back in January. She told us that almost no dog lives as long as Grin once they have reached Stage 5 of this disease like Grin is in with full chemo treatment, let alone a dog this sick that is treated only with prednisone. So she said that though we shouldn't expect much, Grin hasn't been following the rules so far, so who is to guess when it comes to him!!! I hold no false hopes of a misdiagnoses, or that Grin's miracle is that he will live an almost normal life any longer, but I am holding out hope still for that backpacking trip next month, even if I have to scale it back a little because he isn't in full health. He was very perky, almost the "crazy mutt" as you call him, when we picked him up. That was not because of the el-spar shot as that will take one or two days to start to do its thing, but rather because we came and brought him home.
> 
> I would stay and chat with you some more, but Grin and I have to go watch Jack do his thing in England!!!


Go and spend quality time with sweet GRIN. As long as you are there, that's all he needs and wants!! Ken and I have been forever grateful that God allowed us to be with each of our dogs as they crossed to the Rainbow Bridge.


----------



## hubbub

Enjoy each and every moment with Grin. Please give him some scratches from me.


----------



## JeanieBeth

I'm so sorry, I cried reading your update. I have to hold on to hope and I'm praying for a miracle. Maybe it's unrealistic but he looks so good in the pictures! I'm praying really hard for Grin to be the comeback kid. My husband is always saying how stubborn I am. Sometimes it's a good thing. Come on Grin, let's show them how it's done! 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lucky Penny

hubbub said:


> Enjoy each and every moment with Grin. Please give him some scratches from me.


I was just about to say the same thing.


----------



## Goldens R Great

I am so sorry you are going through this with Grin. He looks so good in the photos you wouldn't think he had any issues.

I love all the things you listed that you have done together. Quite the life with you!


----------



## rbi99

Sorry I am posting so much, but there are so many things going through my mind as you all can imagine. One thing I want to make clear, Grin does not look like he is dying. He does show more sign of the disease this time then when first diagnosed, primarily he is not eating as well as we would like, his movements are slower and more deliberate, and his breathing could be smoother. When we go on hikes he does not come home limping and sore, or uninterested in his usual things. He stands, sits and lies down with no problems. We went on a hike today, not nearly like we usually do, an easy stroll through the woods with opportunities for him to plop in the streams we passed by. He is walking slower, usually behind me right now instead of in front, but the important thing is we are out in the woods. His shot of el-spar will take one or two days to even begin to do anything (if it is going to do anything), so I did not expect him to be prancing about like usual. When he saw I was done with my cereal this morning he did his thing - grabbed his ball and headed down the steps to sit by the front door. We will take him in next Monday for another blood workup and see where we stand. We have moved our backpacking trip up to next week. If Grin is up to it we will head to NY Tuesday morning. If the blood work comes back negatively we may make some adjustments and stay closer to home. Back to the cabin we have gone to twice now since he first became sick. The cabin is in Hocking Hills, in southern Ohio. We might go to NY and stay at a hotel and do day hikes. Ideally we backpack, and even more ideally Grin and I get a chance to climb Sleeping Beauty Mountain which overlooks a beautiful forest and ponds, and also Lake George.


----------



## Rookie's Dad

What a great plan, I sure hope Grin will be up to it, and a excellent way to spend time together. I guess we never know how much time we have, but you are making the best of it. Enjoy your special time together, will be thinking of you both.


----------



## Karen519

*Grin*



rbi99 said:


> Sorry I am posting so much, but there are so many things going through my mind as you all can imagine. One thing I want to make clear, Grin does not look like he is dying. He does show more sign of the disease this time then when first diagnosed, primarily he is not eating as well as we would like, his movements are slower and more deliberate, and his breathing could be smoother. When we go on hikes he does not come home limping and sore, or uninterested in his usual things. He stands, sits and lies down with no problems. We went on a hike today, not nearly like we usually do, an easy stroll through the woods with opportunities for him to plop in the streams we passed by. He is walking slower, usually behind me right now instead of in front, but the important thing is we are out in the woods. His shot of el-spar will take one or two days to even begin to do anything (if it is going to do anything), so I did not expect him to be prancing about like usual. When he saw I was done with my cereal this morning he did his thing - grabbed his ball and headed down the steps to sit by the front door. We will take him in next Monday for another blood workup and see where we stand. We have moved our backpacking trip up to next week. If Grin is up to it we will head to NY Tuesday morning. If the blood work comes back negatively we may make some adjustments and stay closer to home. Back to the cabin we have gone to twice now since he first became sick. The cabin is in Hocking Hills, in southern Ohio. We might go to NY and stay at a hotel and do day hikes. Ideally we backpack, and even more ideally Grin and I get a chance to climb Sleeping Beauty Mountain which overlooks a beautiful forest and ponds, and also Lake George.


Wishing you and GRIN a great time in New York.


----------



## rbi99

Grin is not going to recover this time, that is simply a fact. What I am asking from all of you are positive vibes his way so that next week he recovers enough so that he and I can stand on top of Sleeping Beauty Mountain in NY. I don't care if is raining, snowing or what have you. I don't need to climb it with him for closure because we already have that. I want it so that I can smile one more time watching him as he absorbs everything around him. If it is not to be, it's not to be. He and I will find other adventures while he is still able.

Thanks once more for all of your kind words and comforting thoughts.


----------



## Karen519

*Grin*



rbi99 said:


> Grin is not going to recover this time, that is simply a fact. What I am asking from all of you are positive vibes his way so that next week he recovers enough so that he and I can stand on top of Sleeping Beauty Mountain in NY. I don't care if is raining, snowing or what have you. I don't need to climb it with him for closure because we already have that. I want it so that I can smile one more time watching him as he absorbs everything around him. If it is not to be, it's not to be. He and I will find other adventures while he is still able.
> 
> Thanks once more for all of your kind words and comforting thoughts.


Sending positive vibes for you and GRIN!


----------



## tikiandme

Sending positive thoughts for you and Grin to make the mountain.


----------



## GoldensGirl

When you're feeling low, here's another place to look for support: http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/our-thoughts/288890-candles-grin-his-dad.html#post4504274.

Lighting a candle for Grin and you.

*Group *GRF* Candles - Light A Candle
*


----------



## olliversmom

rbi99 said:


> Sorry I am posting so much, but there are so many things going through my mind as you all can imagine. One thing I want to make clear, Grin does not look like he is dying. He does show more sign of the disease this time then when first diagnosed, primarily he is not eating as well as we would like, his movements are slower and more deliberate, and his breathing could be smoother. When we go on hikes he does not come home limping and sore, or uninterested in his usual things. He stands, sits and lies down with no problems. We went on a hike today, not nearly like we usually do, an easy stroll through the woods with opportunities for him to plop in the streams we passed by. He is walking slower, usually behind me right now instead of in front, but the important thing is we are out in the woods. His shot of el-spar will take one or two days to even begin to do anything (if it is going to do anything), so I did not expect him to be prancing about like usual. When he saw I was done with my cereal this morning he did his thing - grabbed his ball and headed down the steps to sit by the front door. We will take him in next Monday for another blood workup and see where we stand. We have moved our backpacking trip up to next week. If Grin is up to it we will head to NY Tuesday morning. If the blood work comes back negatively we may make some adjustments and stay closer to home. Back to the cabin we have gone to twice now since he first became sick. The cabin is in Hocking Hills, in southern Ohio. We might go to NY and stay at a hotel and do day hikes. Ideally we backpack, and even more ideally Grin and I get a chance to climb Sleeping Beauty Mountain which overlooks a beautiful forest and ponds, and also Lake George.


I am so sorry to catch up with this news. But one day at a time is truly the only thing we can all count on. 
We vacationed at Lake George for 20 years. We even bought a cabin up the hill from Hague in Brant Lake. It was on the Pharaoh Lake Wilderness 
trailhead and from our front door we could hike straight back 4 miles to Pharaoh Lake and some of the prettiest woodlands around. Of course Lake George has to be one of the most beautiful spots in the world. 
A lovely contemplative place to journey. Enjoy if you make it there. And our very best to you and your Grin. Robin, Olliver and Tyson
pics: Trail from our cabin into the wilderness-Pharaoh Lake Wilderness area (access point Brant Lake/Pharaoh Lake Road)

p.S. If I still had the cabin, I would tell u where the key was hidden so u could bring Grin there and enjoy the woods. But alas, sold it two years ago. I really miss the place.


----------



## JeanieBeth

rbi99 said:


> Grin is not going to recover this time, that is simply a fact. What I am asking from all of you are positive vibes his way so that next week he recovers enough so that he and I can stand on top of Sleeping Beauty Mountain in NY. I don't care if is raining, snowing or what have you. I don't need to climb it with him for closure because we already have that. I want it so that I can smile one more time watching him as he absorbs everything around him. If it is not to be, it's not to be. He and I will find other adventures while he is still able.
> 
> Thanks once more for all of your kind words and comforting thoughts.


You've got it! Sleeping Beauty Mountain it is! Sending prayers, Mojo, and everything positive for Grin and you! 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Cuddysmom

I'm sorry but what is a fact? He was supposed to die in January. I'm sure that was a fact too. I DO NOT subscribe to false hope but, my God, this kid is a fighter! He doesn't subscribe to statistics. If he goes tomorrow, we'll get through it but please don't put timelines on my Grin (yes, MY Grin!). Yes, it's nice to be prepared but preparing is taking away from living!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## rbi99

olliversmom said:


> I am so sorry to catch up with this news. But one day at a time is truly the only thing we can all count on.
> We vacationed at Lake George for 20 years. We even bought a cabin up the hill from Hague in Brant Lake. It was on the Pharaoh Lake Wilderness
> trailhead and from our front door we could hike straight back 4 miles to Pharaoh Lake and some of the prettiest woodlands around. Of course Lake George has to be one of the most beautiful spots in the world.
> A lovely contemplative place to journey. Enjoy if you make it there. And our very best to you and your Grin. Robin, Olliver and Tyson
> pics: Trail from our cabin into the wilderness-Pharaoh Lake Wilderness area (access point Brant Lake/Pharaoh Lake Road)
> 
> p.S. If I still had the cabin, I would tell u where the key was hidden so u could bring Grin there and enjoy the woods. But alas, sold it two years ago. I really miss the place.


I have backpacked to Pharaoh Lake three times, and sat up top of the mountain each time. A lovely place, and we were fortunate to have it to ourselves each time. I would have preferred another high peak this time, but the snow and mud would make that pretty miserable. Of course, now that Grin is sick again, we couldn't have done that this time anyways. I have been backpacking in the Adirondacks for over 40 years now. As I have written before, Grin and I have climbed over 12 mountains together. Unfortunately for us, Gothics got the best of us twice!!!

Years ago as I was backpacking into Pharaoh, I came upon a guy who had his dog in a wheelbarrow. He said he often came there with his dog and he wanted him to see it one more time but wasn't able to walk any longer. I have often thought of that man over the years, and now it is my turn - I have to be ready for this, but I fear I am not.


----------



## MaureenM

Sending many positive thoughts and prayers for you and your Grin.


----------



## SandyK

Thinking of you and Grin!! Positive thoughts for some more adventures/good times together!!


----------



## Rookie's Dad

rbi99 said:


> Grin is not going to recover this time, that is simply a fact. What I am asking from all of you are positive vibes his way so that next week he recovers enough so that he and I can stand on top of Sleeping Beauty Mountain in NY. I don't care if is raining, snowing or what have you. I don't need to climb it with him for closure because we already have that. I want it so that I can smile one more time watching him as he absorbs everything around him. If it is not to be, it's not to be. He and I will find other adventures while he is still able.
> 
> Thanks once more for all of your kind words and comforting thoughts.


I know where you're at, and will send the best vibes I've got to be sure you and Grin make the trip. Sleeping Beauty Mt. is waiting your arrival, if for some reason not in person, then in your mind and dreams. We will hope for the best and Grin will be able to spend some time absorbing everthing around him. May your day be bright, the weather warm, the path clear, and the memories last forever.


----------



## california gold

Sending positive vibes for grinn to share sleeping beauty mountain with you once again. Go grinn, go!!!


----------



## Karen519

*Rbi99*



Rookie's Dad said:


> I know where you're at, and will send the best vibes I've got to be sure you and Grin make the trip. Sleeping Beauty Mt. is waiting your arrival, if for some reason not in person, then in your mind and dreams. We will hope for the best and Grin will be able to spend some time absorbing everthing around him. May your day be bright, the weather warm, the path clear, and the memories last forever.


I love what Rookie's Dad said-kisses to GRIN!


----------



## rbi99

I have some happy news!!! Took Grin up to the park today to throw his ball around. Didn't throw it as far or nearly as often, but Grin was up and at em. Came home and tried to cut the grass................you guessed it, he wouldn't leave me alone. Either he was demanding I pet him or I had to throw his ball - over and over. Was never so happy to have to take so darn long to mow that yard!!! Grin's gums are pale so that is not a good sign. He also has developed diarrhea, most likely from the shot. The good news is that he might have not been eating because of an upset stomach, not because of the cancer. 

Grin and I have lived in the moment from the moment we set eyes on each other, so nothing is changing because he is sick. However, I think my smile today was wider then it has ever been.


----------



## Bosn'sMom

So glad to hear Grin has a pep in his step! Enjoy every minute with him, take lots of pictures.


----------



## Cuddysmom

Amazing. Told ya!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Really great to hear you and Grin have had such a wonderful day together.


----------



## Rookie's Dad

Maybe those "best vibes" helped, hope so.


----------



## rbi99

Cuddysmom said:


> Amazing. Told ya!
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Yes you did woman!!! He beat the odds and gave me five months, if he could do it one more time for a few I would be even more blessed than I already am.


----------



## rbi99

The oncologist said that his shot would take 24-48 hours. It has been 48 hours now, and Grin has shown a remarkable improvement. Tomorrow we will go to the woods so I will see if he leads or continues to follow, and if he leads...............!!! Monday when we have his blood tested again will tell us a lot. He started to show improvement this morning after we went to the park to play, and he appears to be continuing that positive trend. I just went out with him now (I am working the pm's this week), and he acts and appears as healthy as ever!!! We got medicine for his diarrhea, and he is devouring his chicken and rice. The beast might be back - again!!!


----------



## oakleysmommy

I check in on these threads every single day..thinking of you!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## JeanieBeth

rbi99 said:


> The oncologist said that his shot would take 24-48 hours. It has been 48 hours now, and Grin has shown a remarkable improvement. Tomorrow we will go to the woods so I will see if he leads or continues to follow, and if he leads...............!!! Monday when we have his blood tested again will tell us a lot. He started to show improvement this morning after we went to the park to play, and he appears to be continuing that positive trend. I just went out with him now (I am working the pm's this week), and he acts and appears as healthy as ever!!! We got medicine for his diarrhea, and he is devouring his chicken and rice. The beast might be back - again!!!


Thank you Grin for showing your stubborn dad a lesson in hope. And heh~You've got a lot of awesome mojo and prayers coming from a bunch of crazy, loving golden mom's and dads. We want Grin to carry the torch to Sleeping Beauty mountain. Nuff said.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## HolDaisy

Thinking of you and Grin and sending lots of positive vibes your way!


----------



## rbi99

I am at work right now and my wife was at her mother's for a few hours. When she came home Grin was waiting at the door for her, tail wagging and full of energy. While that is what Grin always does when I come home, he doesn't usually do that when my wife does. Must mean my boy has energy to burn!!! He better save some of that for Sleeping Beauty Mountain!!!


----------



## SandyK

So very happy you and Grin had a GREAT day!!!!:wave:


----------



## Cuddysmom

Oh my. God, I remember those days! He had a toy in his mouth as if it was some sort of offering!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## PrincessDi

Just now catching up on Grin and am praying for MANY more days like today!


----------



## ang.suds

I'm so glad you had a good day. I LOVE coming home every single day just to be greeted by these adorable monsters and their chosen present Still thinking about you guys every day.


----------



## Karen519

*Grin*



rbi99 said:


> The oncologist said that his shot would take 24-48 hours. It has been 48 hours now, and Grin has shown a remarkable improvement. Tomorrow we will go to the woods so I will see if he leads or continues to follow, and if he leads...............!!! Monday when we have his blood tested again will tell us a lot. He started to show improvement this morning after we went to the park to play, and he appears to be continuing that positive trend. I just went out with him now (I am working the pm's this week), and he acts and appears as healthy as ever!!! We got medicine for his diarrhea, and he is devouring his chicken and rice. The beast might be back - again!!!


This made me smile!


----------



## JeanieBeth

Go Grin!!
You are amazing!!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## dborgers

Atta boy, Grin !! Keep on having fun, buddy


----------



## Lucky Penny

I am so happy to read that Grin is feeling so well!


----------



## rbi99

Around the house Grin is doing great. His appetite is back, he is frisky and energetic. Went out to the woods today but he continued to follow me most of the time rather than lead. While I was naturally hoping he would lead, it is very hot here right now for the first time all year (about 85), so that will slow down any dog, especially one who's metabolism is ramped up because of the cancer cells going crazy. Maybe he won't ever get back to being his complete self, but 60% of Grin beats out just about any dog out there that is at 100% (naturally your dogs are all equal!!!).


----------



## Karen519

*Grin*



rbi99 said:


> Around the house Grin is doing great. His appetite is back, he is frisky and energetic. Went out to the woods today but he continued to follow me most of the time rather than lead. While I was naturally hoping he would lead, it is very hot here right now for the first time all year (about 85), so that will slow down any dog, especially one who's metabolism is ramped up because of the cancer cells going crazy. Maybe he won't ever get back to being his complete self, but 60% of Grin beats out just about any dog out there that is at 100% (naturally your dogs are all equal!!!).


So glad GRIN is doing good.


----------



## dborgers

So happy to read Grin is having a good time and feeling well. 85 degree temps will slow down any boy with a fur coat 

Wishing you continued fun and happy days.


----------



## hubbub

Keep it up Grin!


----------



## JeanieBeth

??????

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Karen519

*Grin*

Hope that you and Grin have a good day!


----------



## oakleysmommy

Hoping you have a great weekend with Grin!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## rbi99

OMG!!! Went up to the park today - Grin was amazing!!! Running at full speed, demanding over and over that I throw his ball - even made a couple of his famous through the air leaping catches. To make matters even better, his gum color is coming back - not there yet - but coming back.

If - and this is a very big if - his blood workup Monday is substantially improved, we are thinking of going on this protocol where he gets two pills of lomustine every three weeks for 12 weeks (doesn't include the first time we give it to him), and one more shot of el-spar. We will discuss it with our vet who then talk to our oncologist about it. Speaking of our vet, she called to see how Grin was doing from her home. We couldn't ask for a more caring veterinarian. By the way, her last name is Petti - how appropriate!!!

Another remarkable day in the life of one remarkable dog. I was thinking of our recent lost ones, and I think Grin's second miracle (this one still in the making), is a fitting tribute to them.


----------



## Cuddysmom

GO GRIN!! You rock, buddy!!! This is absolutely amazing you're such an inspiration. I love reading this page. AMAZING


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## dborgers

Woo Hoo!!!! Keep having fun!


----------



## dborgers

Andy was on Lomustine (CeeNU) for over a year after relapsing during the Wisconsin-Madison 26 week protocol at week 22. Worked fantastically and he tolerated it extremely well. He never came out of remission again. They knocked him back into remission with the Elspar.

All the best!


----------



## rbi99

dborgers said:


> Andy was on Lomustine (CeeNU) for over a year after relapsing during the Wisconsin-Madison 26 week protocol at week 22. Worked fantastically and he tolerated it extremely well. He never came out of remission again. They knocked him back into remission with the Elspar.
> 
> All the best!


Mentioned the blood transfusions to our oncologist Monday, but she said it wouldn't do Grin any good.


----------



## JeanieBeth

This is the best news! Grin, you are an Olympian! Glad to know you're going to the protocol. Grin's a strong fella with lots to do yet. Go Grin! ?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## oakleysmommy

Keep going Grin you are truly amazing!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Karen519

*Grin*



rbi99 said:


> OMG!!! Went up to the park today - Grin was amazing!!! Running at full speed, demanding over and over that I throw his ball - even made a couple of his famous through the air leaping catches. To make matters even better, his gum color is coming back - not there yet - but coming back.
> 
> If - and this is a very big if - his blood workup Monday is substantially improved, we are thinking of going on this protocol where he gets two pills of lomustine every three weeks for 12 weeks (doesn't include the first time we give it to him), and one more shot of el-spar. We will discuss it with our vet who then talk to our oncologist about it. Speaking of our vet, she called to see how Grin was doing from her home. We couldn't ask for a more caring veterinarian. By the way, her last name is Petti - how appropriate!!!
> 
> Another remarkable day in the life of one remarkable dog. I was thinking of our recent lost ones, and I think Grin's second miracle (this one still in the making), is a fitting tribute to them.


Praying all the bloodwork Monday is good and it is a fitting tribute to all of our lost ones.


----------



## HolDaisy

Keep fighting Grin, you're doing so well!


----------



## rbi99

dborgers said:


> Andy was on Lomustine (CeeNU) for over a year after relapsing during the Wisconsin-Madison 26 week protocol at week 22. Worked fantastically and he tolerated it extremely well. He never came out of remission again. They knocked him back into remission with the Elspar.
> 
> All the best!


How often did Andy get the lomustine during that year?


----------



## SandyK

Glad to see Grin is doing so well!!!


----------



## Karen519

*Grin*

Wishing you and GRIN a great weekend.
Maybe you should private msg. or email Danny (dborgers), that question.


----------



## california gold

So happy to hear Grin is doing so well. Keep it up grin!! You're awesome!


----------



## rbi99

Grin had another good day. Spent most of it at my son's softball tournament. Grin got in a lot of running chasing his ball during the day. He is not at 100% in terms of his energy level, but everything else appears to be just fine. His gums continue to look better also.


----------



## Karen519

*Grin*



rbi99 said:


> Grin had another good day. Spent most of it at my son's softball tournament. Grin got in a lot of running chasing his ball during the day. He is not at 100% in terms of his energy level, but everything else appears to be just fine. His gums continue to look better also.


Praying for MANY MORE good days for GRIN!


----------



## Rookie's Dad

Just checking in, hope it's another good day.


----------



## rbi99

Grin is having a great day. Did the yard thing again and he absolutely refused to let me cut the grass!!! I figured if I threw his ball a dozen times or so he would chill out eventually - not!!! Never sat down once, but sure bugged the heck out of me - and I am lovin it!!! 

He gets his blood checked tomorrow morning at 8, and they will have the results quickly because we aren't getting the full workup (our vet doesn't think it is necessary right now). If his WBC is under 125,000 (still way too high) I will be sort of ok with it since it will be a 50% improvement since his leukemia came back.

Leaving first thing Tuesday morning for NY. One night in a hotel, three nights out in the woods, then one or two more nights in a hotel. At this point I don't think Grin will be up for any mountains, but regardless, the area we will be backpacking into will be gorgeous. Weather might not cooperate, but what's a little rain and mud (ok, maybe a lot of rain and mud!!!)??? First time a little rain and mud stops Grin and I will be the first time, though my wife is not nearly as excited about the prospects!!!


----------



## Rookie's Dad

Sounds great, wish Rookie and I could join you. Have fun and be safe.


----------



## swishywagga

Wow, rain and mud a goldens dream come true!. I am with your wife your on this one I would definitely stay at the hotel!. Have fun and give Grin a cuddle from me x


----------



## california gold

Great news that grin is feeling good! Bridgette did the same thing with her ball when I used to mow the lawn. She would throw it right in my path so I would have to pick it up and throw it for her. They are so smart! Enjoy your trip. Take lots of pictures.


----------



## Cuddysmom

Grin, you are amazing! Keep it up. Prove your worried daddy wrong. You are an inspiration to sooooo many. We love reading about your days! You looked cancer in the face and said "BITE ME"!!! The Super Dog torch has been passed to you!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## rbi99

Rookie's Dad said:


> Sounds great, wish Rookie and I could join you. Have fun and be safe.


Whether or not Grin can make it up Sleeping Beauty Mountain remains to be seen, but we will be thinking of all of our recently passed best friends, especially Rookie, Cuddy and Wilbur.


----------



## rbi99

california gold said:


> Great news that grin is feeling good! Bridgette did the same thing with her ball when I used to mow the lawn. She would throw it right in my path so I would have to pick it up and throw it for her. They are so smart! Enjoy your trip. Take lots of pictures.


I didn't mind it when he did this before he got sick, so I sure as heck don't mind now!!! Isn't also amazing that when they do lay down, it is usually right where your next pass is going to be - never on the part already cut!!!


----------



## JeanieBeth

Grin you are the man!! This made my day. I believe Grin has things to do, lessons yet to teach and adventures to live. Have the best time ever and know I'll be sending Mojo, Sparklies, and prayers for Grin everyday. 
CARPE DIEM Grin!!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Karen519

*Rbi*



rbi99 said:


> Grin is having a great day. Did the yard thing again and he absolutely refused to let me cut the grass!!! I figured if I threw his ball a dozen times or so he would chill out eventually - not!!! Never sat down once, but sure bugged the heck out of me - and I am lovin it!!!
> 
> He gets his blood checked tomorrow morning at 8, and they will have the results quickly because we aren't getting the full workup (our vet doesn't think it is necessary right now). If his WBC is under 125,000 (still way too high) I will be sort of ok with it since it will be a 50% improvement since his leukemia came back.
> 
> Leaving first thing Tuesday morning for NY. One night in a hotel, three nights out in the woods, then one or two more nights in a hotel. At this point I don't think Grin will be up for any mountains, but regardless, the area we will be backpacking into will be gorgeous. Weather might not cooperate, but what's a little rain and mud (ok, maybe a lot of rain and mud!!!)??? First time a little rain and mud stops Grin and I will be the first time, though my wife is not nearly as excited about the prospects!!!


RBI

Praying for a good blood test and I trust you and GRIN will ENJOY being together wherever you are!!


----------



## rbi99

Just got back from the vet's, and the news is pretty good - not great. His WBC is all the way down to 25,000 (it was 255,000 on May 2). Normal is around 17,000 so that is pretty darn good. Grin is very anemic right now and that accounts for his lack of sustained energy levels when we are out and about. Our vet is going to talk to our oncologist and see about starting Grin on lomustine and a second el-spar shot. She feels that his body is so busy fighting the cancer cells with white blood cells that it doesn't have the resources to do much for his red blood cells. His red blood cell count is better then it was on May 2, but not nearly as good or as improved as his WBC is.

While I often speak of Grin being in Stage 5 with his Acute Leukemia, Grin has also been battling Lymphoma since December. Right now he is winning the battle against the Lymphoma, but that has to be coming at a price regarding his Leukemia. This is one time "Two for the price of One" is not a good deal.

We are still going to NY, and we are still going to spend time in the woods hiking, swimming, running, viewing, smelling, tasting, etc., but I will leave the climbing for another day. Our vet had tears in her eyes (so did I), when I said, "Grin made it to our backpacking trip".

I will not be near an internet while we are gone, so don't worry when you don't hear from me this week. I will fill you in on all of the good stuff when we get back!!!

For the one hundredth time, thank you all for caring so much.


----------



## Lucky Penny

I am so happy to ready about Grin having great days. I hope you both have a wonderful time together in NY. Take pictures! He has such a strong spirit.


----------



## rbi99

Some pics from when my son, Grin and I went to North Carolina two years ago.


----------



## dborgers

Happy to read about you guys continuing your fun 

PS: Blood transfusions will give him energy if it gets really low.


----------



## rbi99

dborgers said:


> Happy to read about you guys continuing your fun
> 
> PS: Blood transfusions will give him energy if it gets really low.


While our oncologist said it wouldn't help, Grin's RBC is low. From what I gather from you that is precisely what the transfusion would help. Our vet will discuss this again with our oncologist. She did say that though the first donor can be any blood type, after that it has to be the same each time since Grin would be producing antibodies to that particular blood type.


----------



## california gold

Those are some wonderful shots. My favorite is of the two of you looking over the beautiful mountains. I hope he continues to feel better. Grin is amazing to be fighting 2 battles at one time. I just can't imagine how hard that is. You guys have a GREAT trip! Looking forward to seeing more pictures.


----------



## dborgers

rbi

I can only speak anecdotally, but when Trevor got blood transfusions his energy came back. If the marrow isn't making enough RBC's because of the leukemia, not enough oxygen is being supplied to his system either. 

All I can say is it was a night and day difference after he got the blood transfusions. Plasma is another option, although if you can find a donor that'll save you some $$$.

All the best - Danny


----------



## Cuddysmom

My favorite is all three of you. I'd be a nervous hot mess wreck with Cuddy up there! What a lucky mutt. Better get ready for Jack!

Grin, again, you're such an inspiration. Get it!!!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## hubbub

I hope your trip brings more memories to etch in your heart. We're on the 2 for 1 (perhaps 3 for 1) path too, so I understand.


----------



## JeanieBeth

rbi99 said:


> Some pics from when my son, Grin and I went to North Carolina two years ago.


Great pictures! Our son lived in Asheville. Loved the hiking trails along the Blue Ridge Parkway and of course, the Adirondack Trail. You guys have had great adventures. Can't wait to see more pictures!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## JeanieBeth

I love the picture of the three of you guys after conquering the mountain, but the one of you and Grin says it all. I'm happy knowing you fellas are off on another adventure. The Mojo, pawsitive thoughts and prayers will be sent daily. Enjoy!!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Karen519

*Pictures*

What BEAUTIFUL PICTURES!


----------



## Lucky Penny

Beautiful pictures!


----------



## rbi99

Got to NY without a hitch. Starting out Grin was breathing pretty hard, and we were a little worried about heading into the woods if he was feeling down. Couple of hours into the trip and he started to perk up. Got to the hotel and he was doing great. tossed his ball a ton of times and he was asking for more. His prance was his old self. After all of that and taking a short break in our room, he ate a ton and was still full of energy.

My wife is worried about her backpack - it is heavy!!! We are carrying all of the dogs stuff - Grin wormed me into it!!! First two days in the woods won't be bad, but Friday it is supposed to rain heavy all day. That will make Saturday's hike out pretty nasty. Grin and I have been through this before, but my wife has only backpacked once in the last five years or so. 

In January my wish for Grin was to make it till this trip - he did it!!! He looks great right now, and I feel blessed. Talk to you guys in a few - this is awesome!!!


----------



## hubbub

I couldn't be happier for you all


----------



## Cuddysmom

Amazing. So happy he made it for you! Wonder Dog!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## dborgers

Have a blast!!


----------



## SandyK

So glad you guys made the trip!! I hope you have a great time!!


----------



## Karen519

*Grin*

So glad you guys made it to New York.
Have a great time.
Kisses and hugs to GRIN>
Hope your wife, does o.k.


----------



## JeanieBeth

rbi99 said:


> Got to NY without a hitch. Starting out Grin was breathing pretty hard, and we were a little worried about heading into the woods if he was feeling down. Couple of hours into the trip and he started to perk up. Got to the hotel and he was doing great. tossed his ball a ton of times and he was asking for more. His prance was his old self. After all of that and taking a short break in our room, he ate a ton and was still full of energy.
> 
> My wife is worried about her backpack - it is heavy!!! We are carrying all of the dogs stuff - Grin wormed me into it!!! First two days in the woods won't be bad, but Friday it is supposed to rain heavy all day. That will make Saturday's hike out pretty nasty. Grin and I have been through this before, but my wife has only backpacked once in the last five years or so.
> 
> In January my wish for Grin was to make it till this trip - he did it!!! He looks great right now, and I feel blessed. Talk to you guys in a few - this is awesome!!!



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## JeanieBeth

rbi99 said:


> Got to NY without a hitch. Starting out Grin was breathing pretty hard, and we were a little worried about heading into the woods if he was feeling down. Couple of hours into the trip and he started to perk up. Got to the hotel and he was doing great. tossed his ball a ton of times and he was asking for more. His prance was his old self. After all of that and taking a short break in our room, he ate a ton and was still full of energy.
> 
> My wife is worried about her backpack - it is heavy!!! We are carrying all of the dogs stuff - Grin wormed me into it!!! First two days in the woods won't be bad, but Friday it is supposed to rain heavy all day. That will make Saturday's hike out pretty nasty. Grin and I have been through this before, but my wife has only backpacked once in the last five years or so.
> 
> In January my wish for Grin was to make it till this trip - he did it!!! He looks great right now, and I feel blessed. Talk to you guys in a few - this is awesome!!!



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## JeanieBeth

Thank you for taking the time to send an update!! You and Grin are a couple of great fellas! I'm so glad for you all. What on earth did you pack for Grin? ? I'd probably do the same thing. ? The one thing you decide not to take would be the one thing you needed. Hope you don't get all that rain Friday that they're forecasting. Have a great time and take lots of pictures! Give the guy a smooch on his nose for me!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Karen519

*Grin*

Praying that you and GRIN are having a good trip.


----------



## olliversmom

Such great photos. Hope the rest of your adventure goes smoothly. Have fun and make those memories


----------



## JeanieBeth

Sending Mojo, Sparklies, prayers and Pawsitive thoughts to Grin! 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## rbi99

We just got back. Won't go into a lot of detail right now as we have been on the road since around 11. Trip went GREAT!!! We backpacked in and spent the night. Next day we we hiked around the area then decided to pack it up and head up to Lake Placid for three nights. Grin was absolutely perfect!!! Lots of energy, and his health seems to be improving by the day. Over the first three days we hiked over 20 miles and Grin was fine. Our little dog Isolde got pretty tired by the third day of hiking. The three days in Lake Placid were just like all of our previous ones there - fantastic. Though we only spent one night in the woods (I decided it would be better for my wife if we avoided the rain that was forecasted), Grin made it!!! We didn't try any mountains this trip, but if Grin continues to improve I plan on going back up to see what we can tackle next time.


----------



## Rookie's Dad

Glad you're back, and that you had a great time. Looking forward to some pic's. Also, and maybe best of all, Grin held up and also had a great time. Super, good to hear some positive news!


----------



## JeanieBeth

rbi99 said:


> We just got back. Won't go into a lot of detail right now as we have been on the road since around 11. Trip went GREAT!!! We backpacked in and spent the night. Next day we we hiked around the area then decided to pack it up and head up to Lake Placid for three nights. Grin was absolutely perfect!!! Lots of energy, and his health seems to be improving by the day. Over the first three days we hiked over 20 miles and Grin was fine. Our little dog Isolde got pretty tired by the third day of hiking. The three days in Lake Placid were just like all of our previous ones there - fantastic. Though we only spent one night in the woods (I decided it would be better for my wife if we avoided the rain that was forecasted), Grin made it!!! We didn't try any mountains this trip, but if Grin continues to improve I plan on going back up to see what we can tackle next time.


Our prayers, Mojo and sparklies worked!! I'm so thankful you guys had a great trip! What a lovely way to end the week. Hugs and smoochies Grin. ?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Karen519

*Grin*



rbi99 said:


> We just got back. Won't go into a lot of detail right now as we have been on the road since around 11. Trip went GREAT!!! We backpacked in and spent the night. Next day we we hiked around the area then decided to pack it up and head up to Lake Placid for three nights. Grin was absolutely perfect!!! Lots of energy, and his health seems to be improving by the day. Over the first three days we hiked over 20 miles and Grin was fine. Our little dog Isolde got pretty tired by the third day of hiking. The three days in Lake Placid were just like all of our previous ones there - fantastic. Though we only spent one night in the woods (I decided it would be better for my wife if we avoided the rain that was forecasted), Grin made it!!! We didn't try any mountains this trip, but if Grin continues to improve I plan on going back up to see what we can tackle next time.


So glad that you all had a wonderful trip-so happy that Grin is doing well!!


----------



## rbi99

I couldn't of hoped for a better week then the one we just had. While I have been coming up to the Adirondacks for well over 30 years, this one was special. We really didn't know how Grin would do, but he even surpassed my best expectations. The hike in was not nearly as straightforward as I thought it would be. There was much more climbing needed to get to the pond then I thought we would face, but fortunately the trail was pretty dry. We got to the pond in just under five miles and it took about three hours to get there. Because the plan was to stay three nights at our lean to, and because we carried all of the dogs stuff also, our packs were pretty heavy. We passed by Sleeping Beauty Mountain (in fact, as we climbed going around it we were nearly half way up it), and we passed another beautiful pond prior to arriving at Fishbrook Pond. Grin was out in front the entire way, plopping down in each stream we passed. 

At the pond I couldn't throw his retrieval toy enough times for him. Watching him swimming in this gorgeous setting, full of energy and excitement nearly brought tears to my eyes. Later that day I simply laid by the pond feeling the sun's warming rays hit my skin. Grin sat next to me looking and smelling everything also, while I petted him for over an hour straight!!! Blue skies, warm temperatures, an Adirondack setting where we were the only people within miles, simply awesome. My wife had brought a book and a needle point project she was doing, and while Grin and I laid there, she did a little of both. Our little girl, Isolde, was great also. This was her first overnighter ever!!! Later that night we hiked around the entire pond, took a little over an hour.

The next day we woke to overcast skies, but no rain. Later that morning we hiked to another pond which had a lean to and another beautiful setting. Grin was out front once more, and like the day before, took full advantage of every water crossing we came to. When we got back to our lean to I suggested maybe we should pack up and leave that day rather then wait until tomorrow. All of the weather forecasts called for rain the entire day. I would never have done that if I was alone there with Grin, and even though my wife was fine with taking our chances with the rain, I figured an extra day in Lake Placid would be cool too. The hike out was easier since we now had a lot of down hill hiking in front of us.

Lake Placid was beautiful like always. Took a three plus hour hike with the dogs the next day along a trail that I think is one of the prettiest I have been on. After about an hour and a half a swift flowing stream comes in on your left, and the cascading waterfalls it creates is both beautiful to see, but equally beautiful to hear. This trail brings you to the base of Haystack Mountain, and Grin and I have been up there twice previously. We didn't finish the climb this time as a precaution. By this time Grin was tired from all of our hiking, and our little girl Isolde was really getting bushed. Between this hike and the backpacking into and then back from the pond, along with our day hikes, we covered over 20 miles.

At each rest stop and while staying at our hotel both in Saratoga Springs the first night, and Lake Placid for three nights, I must have tossed Grin's ball a hundred times. Every time he makes one of those leaping grabs, I still shout out loud and clap my hands!!!

I could keep going on and on, but you all get the picture. The only negative was that my Canon camera that I paid nearly a $1000 for took a dump on us after we got to our lean to. I do have some pictures I will upload later, but I didn't get as many as I wanted.

My miracle dog continues to defy all the odds put up against himself.


----------



## JeanieBeth

rbi99 said:


> I couldn't of hoped for a better week then the one we just had. While I have been coming up to the Adirondacks for well over 30 years, this one was special. We really didn't know how Grin would do, but he even surpassed my best expectations. The hike in was not nearly as straightforward as I thought it would be. There was much more climbing needed to get to the pond then I thought we would face, but fortunately the trail was pretty dry. We got to the pond in just under five miles and it took about three hours to get there. Because the plan was to stay three nights at our lean to, and because we carried all of the dogs stuff also, our packs were pretty heavy. We passed by Sleeping Beauty Mountain (in fact, as we climbed going around it we were nearly half way up it), and we passed another beautiful pond prior to arriving at Fishbrook Pond. Grin was out in front the entire way, plopping down in each stream we passed.
> 
> At the pond I couldn't throw his retrieval toy enough times for him. Watching him swimming in this gorgeous setting, full of energy and excitement nearly brought tears to my eyes. Later that day I simply laid by the pond feeling the sun's warming rays hit my skin. Grin sat next to me looking and smelling everything also, while I petted him for over an hour straight!!! Blue skies, warm temperatures, an Adirondack setting where we were the only people within miles, simply awesome. My wife had brought a book and a needle point project she was doing, and while Grin and I laid there, she did a little of both. Our little girl, Isolde, was great also. This was her first overnighter ever!!! Later that night we hiked around the entire pond, took a little over an hour.
> 
> The next day we woke to overcast skies, but no rain. Later that morning we hiked to another pond which had a lean to and another beautiful setting. Grin was out front once more, and like the day before, took full advantage of every water crossing we came to. When we got back to our lean to I suggested maybe we should pack up and leave that day rather then wait until tomorrow. All of the weather forecasts called for rain the entire day. I would never have done that if I was alone there with Grin, and even though my wife was fine with taking our chances with the rain, I figured an extra day in Lake Placid would be cool too. The hike out was easier since we now had a lot of down hill hiking in front of us.
> 
> Lake Placid was beautiful like always. Took a three plus hour hike with the dogs the next day along a trail that I think is one of the prettiest I have been on. After about an hour and a half a swift flowing stream comes in on your left, and the cascading waterfalls it creates is both beautiful to see, but equally beautiful to hear. This trail brings you to the base of Haystack Mountain, and Grin and I have been up there twice previously. We didn't finish the climb this time as a precaution. By this time Grin was tired from all of our hiking, and our little girl Isolde was really getting bushed. Between this hike and the backpacking into and then back from the pond, along with our day hikes, we covered over 20 miles.
> 
> At each rest stop and while staying at our hotel both in Saratoga Springs the first night, and Lake Placid for three nights, I must have tossed Grin's ball a hundred times. Every time he makes one of those leaping grabs, I still shout out loud and clap my hands!!!
> 
> I could keep going on and on, but you all get the picture. The only negative was that my Canon camera that I paid nearly a $1000 for took a dump on us after we got to our lean to. I do have some pictures I will upload later, but I didn't get as many as I wanted.
> 
> My miracle dog continues to defy all the odds put up against himself.


Atta boy Grin! ?????
Isolde, kudos to you sweetness for keeping up with your family! ??
Grin, you're the Olympian carrying the torch for all of us. You've given us faith and hope and shown us all you are the Mighty Grin. I can't wait to to see the pictures! That's too bad your camera stopped working! Of all times. You did get some though and I'm sure they're priceless. 
Your wife is a trooper too, by the way! Way to go!
You guys did it!! ???


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Rookie's Dad

Hope you will be able to have many more, if not I'm sure the memories will last forever. Sounds like a wonderful time, wish I could have done something like that with Rookie.


----------



## Goldens R Great

I loved reading your post. What a beautiful and wonderful trip for all of you!


----------



## california gold

Wow, that sounds like such a awesome time. Keep it up our miracle boy grinn. It's so good to hear how well he's doing!


----------



## Cuddysmom

No latter what happens next year or tomorrow, he had a full and amazing life. No regrets!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Cuddysmom

Latter? I meant 'matter'


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## rbi99

Our vet just called us after having discussed Grin with our oncologist. She said they couldn't be happier with Grin's results!!! He is again in remission!!! His red blood cell count is a little low and his white blood cell count is a little high, but they are pleased at where he is at!!! Approximately two weeks ago our vet called and in tears told us the bad news. Today she called with this news. He will start taking lomustine, but they are not going to give him another el-spar shot. They are still trying to determine his prednisone level which is presently at 20 mgs per day. I don't know what to say, but as happy as I was watching Grin swimming in the lake we camped by last week, I am now speechless. I am so very, very fortunate to be so close to this warrior.


----------



## rbi99

Some NY pictures.


----------



## tikiandme

Mighty Grin, the Warrior King!!!! I'm so happy he's doing well!


----------



## JeanieBeth

rbi99 said:


> Our vet just called us after having discussed Grin with our oncologist. She said they couldn't be happier with Grin's results!!! He is again in remission!!! His red blood cell count is a little low and his white blood cell count is a little high, but they are pleased at where he is at!!! Approximately two weeks ago our vet called and in tears told us the bad news. Today she called with this news. He will start taking lomustine, but they are not going to give him another el-spar shot. They are still trying to determine his prednisone level which is presently at 20 mgs per day. I don't know what to say, but as happy as I was watching Grin swimming in the lake we camped by last week, I am now speechless. I am so very, very fortunate to be so close to this warrior.


Wood Hooooo!!!! 
Like I said, I'm stubborn. I knew Grin could pull it off!
I knew he was the Mighty Warrior!! Grin you keep up the fight! You give hope and faith another chance to do their magic. We've got lots of people sending prayers for you Beautiful Boy! 
Looks like many are getting answered. Thank you!!
Jumping for joy!!!
??????????

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## JeanieBeth

rbi99 said:


> Some NY pictures.


Love the picture of Grin basking in the sun. He looks so content. Isolde sure was a trooper, I'll bet she sawed a few logs in her sleep! Thanks for sharing!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Cuddysmom

Love love LOVE this news!!!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Rookie's Dad

tikiandme said:


> Mighty Grin, the Warrior King!!!! I'm so happy he's doing well!


I'll second that!


----------



## Lucky Penny

I am so happy to read of the wonderful trip you and your family had with Grin. What a beautiful memory you all created. On top of that, the GOOD news by Grin's vet too! Hooray!


----------



## hubbub

Rookie's Dad said:


> I'll second that!


Third! 

Great news after a great trip


----------



## oakleysmommy

Oh my gosh GREAT news!! He's truly a Miracle!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Wonderful news, very happy for Grin and your family. 

Beautiful pictures.


----------



## KathyL

What a great trip you had and Grin sure does look good. I went back and looked at those pictures of your North Carolina trip -- wow those were some breathtaking views!


----------



## rbi99

This morning we gave Grin his Lomustine. Go figure, last week if we had done this the pills were $75, bought them yesterday (didn't want to start him on it prior to our trip) for $120!!! In another week or so we will have another blood workup and see how things are going. So far no negative reaction to the pills.

My wife used her camera on our trip so I will have some more pictures for you all later.


----------



## olliversmom

rbi99 said:


> I couldn't of hoped for a better week then the one we just had. While I have been coming up to the Adirondacks for well over 30 years, this one was special. We really didn't know how Grin would do, but he even surpassed my best expectations. The hike in was not nearly as straightforward as I thought it would be. There was much more climbing needed to get to the pond then I thought we would face, but fortunately the trail was pretty dry. We got to the pond in just under five miles and it took about three hours to get there. Because the plan was to stay three nights at our lean to, and because we carried all of the dogs stuff also, our packs were pretty heavy. We passed by Sleeping Beauty Mountain (in fact, as we climbed going around it we were nearly half way up it), and we passed another beautiful pond prior to arriving at Fishbrook Pond. Grin was out in front the entire way, plopping down in each stream we passed.
> 
> At the pond I couldn't throw his retrieval toy enough times for him. Watching him swimming in this gorgeous setting, full of energy and excitement nearly brought tears to my eyes. Later that day I simply laid by the pond feeling the sun's warming rays hit my skin. Grin sat next to me looking and smelling everything also, while I petted him for over an hour straight!!! Blue skies, warm temperatures, an Adirondack setting where we were the only people within miles, simply awesome. My wife had brought a book and a needle point project she was doing, and while Grin and I laid there, she did a little of both. Our little girl, Isolde, was great also. This was her first overnighter ever!!! Later that night we hiked around the entire pond, took a little over an hour.
> 
> The next day we woke to overcast skies, but no rain. Later that morning we hiked to another pond which had a lean to and another beautiful setting. Grin was out front once more, and like the day before, took full advantage of every water crossing we came to. When we got back to our lean to I suggested maybe we should pack up and leave that day rather then wait until tomorrow. All of the weather forecasts called for rain the entire day. I would never have done that if I was alone there with Grin, and even though my wife was fine with taking our chances with the rain, I figured an extra day in Lake Placid would be cool too. The hike out was easier since we now had a lot of down hill hiking in front of us.
> 
> Lake Placid was beautiful like always. Took a three plus hour hike with the dogs the next day along a trail that I think is one of the prettiest I have been on. After about an hour and a half a swift flowing stream comes in on your left, and the cascading waterfalls it creates is both beautiful to see, but equally beautiful to hear. This trail brings you to the base of Haystack Mountain, and Grin and I have been up there twice previously. We didn't finish the climb this time as a precaution. By this time Grin was tired from all of our hiking, and our little girl Isolde was really getting bushed. Between this hike and the backpacking into and then back from the pond, along with our day hikes, we covered over 20 miles.
> 
> At each rest stop and while staying at our hotel both in Saratoga Springs the first night, and Lake Placid for three nights, I must have tossed Grin's ball a hundred times. Every time he makes one of those leaping grabs, I still shout out loud and clap my hands!!!
> 
> I could keep going on and on, but you all get the picture. The only negative was that my Canon camera that I paid nearly a $1000 for took a dump on us after we got to our lean to. I do have some pictures I will upload later, but I didn't get as many as I wanted.
> 
> My miracle dog continues to defy all the odds put up against himself.


 Being in the Adirondacks has magical powers as well.
So glad you had a fabulous trip


----------



## rbi99

So far Grin hasn't had any negative reaction to the Lomustine. Did stuff around the house today so that Grin could take it easy. Lots of fresh air and the mandatory ball tosses!!!


----------



## rbi99

Grin still has not had a negative reaction to the pills. I have to work this evening so I took them out to the pond for a real good swim. Grin was his full, energetic self. Came home and played in the yard for a good half hour. Grin is doing great, our three newborn robins are doing great, it is a great day indeed!!!


----------



## JeanieBeth

That's great news! Keep it coming!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MercyMom

I am so glad that grin is staying strong through all of this.


----------



## Cuddysmom

Grin for president!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## rbi99

Cuddysmom said:


> Grin for president!
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


What would that make me - oh yea - his butler!!!


----------



## SandyK

Very happy to read you all had a great trip and Grin continues to do so well!!!


----------



## rbi99

I hope this is the start of another boring cycle of reports on my part. We took to the woods today and Grin appears to me to be at least 95% back to his old self. He was out in front on the entire hike, and when he dropped back to explore or smell stuff, he jogged quickly back to me to catch up. His energy level seems to be nearly back to normal. 

We haven't had blood workup done since he was given the lomustine on Wednesday morning, but it seems to have done the trick. I saw a study that had 57 dogs in it, they were dogs that had been in remission but had come out of it. They were given a shot of el-spar and also the lomustine. Of the 57, 13 dogs went back into remission and stayed there for an average of 83 days. Seven dogs had a partial remission that lasted on average 25 days. These dogs were suffering from Lymphoma, not Acute Leukemia, and of course Grin is suffering from both. I am very confident that as good as his last blood workup was, it has improved even more since then. I don't know how Grin can do this, but his resiliency truly is amazing. While the plan now is to give him the lomustine four more times, we are questioning that strategy if in fact Grin is in complete remission again. My thinking is to save it for a third setback. Our vet is once again going to discuss this with our oncologist to determine the best course of action. Most dogs do not go back into remission as quickly as Grin has - if at all - so the normal course of action for most dogs may not apply to him. Naturally we will have to have another blood test to make sure that he is in deed back to his old self.


----------



## rbi99

Some random pics, a couple from NY.


----------



## JeanieBeth

Grin is not only a fighter, he gives us all hope. I think his tenacity comes from being loved, nurtured and cared for by a fantastic family. The terrible C has so many of us on a rollercoaster, I'm thankful you guys can enjoy your lives together and breath easy again.
Grin is so handsome and always has a grin, hence his name! I'm always eager to see your posts and pictures. Thanks for sharing! Have a great holiday weekend! Here's to a great summer! ?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Cuddysmom

Great pics. Keep them coming. And yes, I hope you are back to the boring routine. Beats the alternative. 

GGG!!! (Go Grin Go)


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## rbi99

Grin had a great day today. Several weeks back when I started noticing subtle changes in Grin's actions that concerned me and it turned out his cancer was back, well I am seeing those same subtle changes again - only they are of the GREAT kind!!! Unlike some of our pups who's physical actions are greatly impeded by their illnesses, Grin has only been slowed down a little at his worst moments. I want to get his blood checked again next week to confirm my belief that Grin's blood is back to being completely normal again. If it is not I want to know that also. I am now starting to plan a July backpacking trip, whether or not that will include a mountain or two remains to be seen. I probably should be tempering my enthusiasm, but I can't.


----------



## Cuddysmom

I swear it's like he's trying to prove you and the docs and everyone else wrong. That's my boy! GGG!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## rbi99

Cuddysmom said:


> I swear it's like he's trying to prove you and the docs and everyone else wrong. That's my boy! GGG!!
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


If we ever meet in real life I want to buy you a beer(s)!!! Some of your comments are instant classics (like sniff Barnaby's butt for Cudddy)!!! No wonder Cud's loved you so much.

Oh, and maybe you will like this better - in July Grin and I are going backpacking, and we WILL climb a couple of mountains together!!! Have a great holiday weekend.


----------



## hubbub

rbi99 said:


> If we ever meet in real life I want to buy you a beer(s)!!! Some of your comments are instant classics (like sniff Barnaby's butt for Cudddy)!!! No wonder Cud's loved you so much.


Agreed - I smile most every time I read her posts and wish I'd thought to post the same thing


----------



## california gold

What a cutie grin is! I'm so glad he's doing good.


----------



## swishywagga

So pleased to read Grin is doing so well, give that boy a hug from me!


----------



## JeanieBeth

rbi99 said:


> Grin had a great day today. Several weeks back when I started noticing subtle changes in Grin's actions that concerned me and it turned out his cancer was back, well I am seeing those same subtle changes again - only they are of the GREAT kind!!! Unlike some of our pups who's physical actions are greatly impeded by their illnesses, Grin has only been slowed down a little at his worst moments. I want to get his blood checked again next week to confirm my belief that Grin's blood is back to being completely normal again. If it is not I want to know that also. I am now starting to plan a July backpacking trip, whether or not that will include a mountain or two remains to be seen. I probably should be tempering my enthusiasm, but I can't.


Why tamper enthusiasm down? Grin is the Olympian carrying the torch and don't you forget it! Grin gives us all hope and this is fanabulous! Grin still has trails to hike, balls to catch and ponds to wade in. 
God willing, more mountains to climb with his best friend. ?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## rbi99

JeanieBeth said:


> Why tamper enthusiasm down? Grin is the Olympian carrying the torch and don't you forget it! Grin gives us all hope and this is fanabulous! Grin still has trails to hike, balls to catch and ponds to wade in.
> God willing, more mountains to climb with his best friend. &#55357;&#56842;
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Thank you so much for those extremely kind words. I will be honest with you, both my wife and I got teary eyed while I read your words to her. When Grin's cancer came back a few weeks ago I really feared we were soon to lose him. His continued quest to live his life to the fullest (while wearing me out in the process!!!) simply adds to the immeasurable joy he has already given us.


----------



## Cuddysmom

Exactly Jeanie. No one should count him out. He's the best and he's proving it every dang day!! I love hearing his stories. He saw the odds and he didn't defy them. He pooped on them!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## rbi99

Cuddysmom said:


> Exactly Jeanie. No one should count him out. He's the best and he's proving it every dang day!! I love hearing his stories. He saw the odds and he didn't defy them. He pooped on them!!
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


He pooped on them!!! There you go again!!!


----------



## rbi99

Two more great days for Grin. Yesterday the whole family was at our house for the big cook out. Temperatures were in the mid 80's, but Grin was outside and active the entire day. With several different people tossing his ball around, he was running around like a wild beast. Today I took them out to the woods. Grin had his full energy level going again. I am blessed indeed!!! 

Oh, by the way, our new robins are doing great also. Turns out there are four of them, not three. Nest is getting pretty crowded as these guys are getting pretty darn big!!!


----------



## SandyK

Always glad to read how well Grin is doing!!!


----------



## Cuddysmom

Great update! He's such a show off!

GGG!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Really wonderful to hear Grin is doing so well and enjoying life to the fullest. 

Wishing you many more fun filled days to come.


----------



## swishywagga

Great to read Grin is doing so well, sending hugs and swishy cuddles!


----------



## rbi99

Mark up another great day in the life of Grin. Maybe I should start calling him the Beastmeister!!! Worked him pretty hard for the third day in a row to see how he would respond. Couple hour hike in the woods today and he was fine. Stayed out in front of me the entire time again, and when he did fall behind because he was checking something out, he jogged to catch up and then pass me. My boy has got his swagger back!!!


----------



## oakleysmommy

Grin is superdog!! Absolutely amazing ?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## JeanieBeth

rbi99 said:


> Thank you so much for those extremely kind words. I will be honest with you, both my wife and I got teary eyed while I read your words to her. When Grin's cancer came back a few weeks ago I really feared we were soon to lose him. His continued quest to live his life to the fullest (while wearing me out in the process!!!) simply adds to the immeasurable joy he has already given us.


Now you've got me all teary eyed! Grin is the Lance Armstrong of Golden athletes, fighting the terrible C against the odds. He's giving it all he's got because he not only loves and adores you both, he truly lives and loves life. This boy has a job, a purpose. 
I'm so thankful you've shared him with me. I told Dancer about Grin. I whispered in her ear that she has so much to live for, we've just begun giving her the life she's deserved.
Grin gives us all hope.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## JeanieBeth

Cuddysmom said:


> Exactly Jeanie. No one should count him out. He's the best and he's proving it every dang day!! I love hearing his stories. He saw the odds and he didn't defy them. He pooped on them!!
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Ya! He pooped on them all!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## JeanieBeth

rbi99 said:


> Mark up another great day in the life of Grin. Maybe I should start calling him the Beastmeister!!! Worked him pretty hard for the third day in a row to see how he would respond. Couple hour hike in the woods today and he was fine. Stayed out in front of me the entire time again, and when he did fall behind because he was checking something out, he jogged to catch up and then pass me. My boy has got his swagger back!!!


Atta boy! With a Grin on our Grinmeisters face the whole time I bet. Love the happy updates! HaPpY!!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Cuddysmom

JeanieBeth said:


> Now you've got me all teary eyed! Grin is the Lance Armstrong of Golden athletes, fighting the terrible C against the odds. He's giving it all he's got because he not only loves and adores you both, he truly lives and loves life. This boy has a job, a purpose.
> I'm so thankful you've shared him with me. I told Dancer about Grin. I whispered in her ear that she has so much to live for, we've just begun giving her the life she's deserved.
> Grin gives us all hope.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App



Jeanie and her words!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## rbi99

Taking Grin in tomorrow morning at 8:40 to get his blood tested. While I am very confident that the results will be excellent, I am nonetheless nervous. His physical/energy levels right now are much better than prior to his last blood workup several weeks ago. I will know the results before I leave the vets office. Hoping we can cut back on his preds again.


----------



## SandyK

Good luck at the vets tomorrow!! I have faith in Grin...he's the man!! Another good report coming!!


----------



## rbi99

Just got home from the vet's. Blood work is being sent out so that they can do an in-dept analysis. Won't hear back until tomorrow. Again, our vet will be off but has instructed the office to call her at home so that she can speak with us directly. I feel good about what the results will be, but tomorrow seems like a long time coming!!! We are reducing his preds in half to 10 mgs a day. Our vet thought that Grin's gums look much better (not perfect) since she last saw him maybe two weeks ago or so. Grin absolutely hates going into the veterinarian building. Each time we go he is more resistant. He likes our vet and she lavishes praise on him, so that isn't the problem. It sounded so good when she started petting him and put her face real close to Grin and said, "You are our miracle dog" - I could have cried.


----------



## oakleysmommy

Will be checking in!! Go grin!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## rbi99

One thing I mentioned to our vet today was that with Grin having been on Prednisone for over five months now, that I thought he had lost some of his stamina when doing difficult climbing. Even though he is getting a ton of exercise on an almost daily basis, it is only helping him to hold his own. This is one of the main reasons our vet is cutting back his preds starting today. While she feels the preds are helping a little with his cancer, she fears we are reaching the point were the negatives outweigh the positives. At this point she does not think it is a good thing for me to push Grin when in the woods regarding climbing a lot. While I will still go to NY in July with him, we will hike a lot of miles, but probably Grin and my days of mountain climbing are pretty much over. This still beats the heck out of the alternative!!!


----------



## JeanieBeth

rbi99 said:


> Just got home from the vet's. Blood work is being sent out so that they can do an in-dept analysis. Won't hear back until tomorrow. Again, our vet will be off but has instructed the office to call her at home so that she can speak with us directly. I feel good about what the results will be, but tomorrow seems like a long time coming!!! We are reducing his preds in half to 10 mgs a day. Our vet thought that Grin's gums look much better (not perfect) since she last saw him maybe two weeks ago or so. Grin absolutely hates going into the veterinarian building. Each time we go he is more resistant. He likes our vet and she lavishes praise on him, so that isn't the problem. It sounded so good when she started petting him and put her face real close to Grin and said, "You are our miracle dog" - I could have cried.


I can imagine what you all go through with the visits, blood tests and the dreaded wait. I am anxious with you. It's a rollercoaster of feelings but today, Grin is doing great, and yes he is our Miracle Boy. Just look at him and you know he is so much improved. Those results are going to be great. I just know it!! Give the boy an ear rub for me!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Cuddysmom

GGG!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Cuddysmom

Just heard the news and I'm literally shaking. I'm so sorry


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## SandyK

:no:OMG...I am so sorry, I just saw news about Grin on another post. When? I will try to find if you posted about him somewhere.


----------



## rbi99

Our new dog helps to fill a little of the void I am living in right now, and the extra attention I am lavishing on Isolde also helps. Isolde is following me everywhere I go, and I am making extra sure that she knows I still love her and that our new addition is not here to take her place. We have pictures of Grin everywhere, and they were all taken at various happy times. When I look at Grin's collar, and especially his red ball, I could simply crumble. While I realize as time passes my thoughts on Grin will make me smile, those thoughts right now pretty much only bring tears. Maggie entering our lives did not come too soon, but Grin's leaving sure did. He and I had so many more miles to hike and mountains to climb, how are things like this allowed to happen? I wish I could believe in the Rainbow Bridge and that Grin is waiting for me, but I am not one of those kinds of people. However, if I die and out in the distance I see my dear Grin running across a meadow to greet me, I will most assuredly have died and gone to heaven.


----------



## JeanieBeth

Bless Isolde. It sounds like she's taken over Grin's Helm. 
She's honoring him. 
I don't know why bad things happen to such beautiful beings but I know they'll be there when I pass. Thanksgiving, 2006~
Dan, Dakota and I drove straight through from Michigan to Florida to spend the holiday with our family and sons. When I said to Dakota, let's go to Florida, he was ecstatic. We giggled and wondered if he really understood. Mom had 25 for dinner. We sent Dakota into mom's house first. We could here him outside happily greeting everyone and we all had one of the best reunions. Before dinner we all stood in a circle holding hands, taking turns to share what we were each thankful for. When the last person finished Dakota entered the circle. I asked Dakota what he was thankful for. He proceeded to go to each persons hand and touch their hands with his nose while looking up at them.. Each person. You could here a pin drop. Many of us had tears. We all felt embraced by an incredible love. That is how he was. He knew things. When he came into our lives he taught us how to live in the moment with loving hearts, take in nature, respect and nurture ourselves and each other better and more fully. He made us better people. He brought us a special peace and joy.
I shared this link with my cousin when her minister told her that her dog would not go to Heaven when it died. I can't imagine being so cruel. But everyone has their own personal beliefs, so be it. 
I liked this article, if you get anything out of it that helps, that's good. 
http://www.lifewithdogs.tv/2011/12/do-animals-go-to-heaven/

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## rbi99

JeanieBeth said:


> Bless Isolde. It sounds like she's taken over Grin's Helm.
> She's honoring him.
> I don't know why bad things happen to such beautiful beings but I know they'll be there when I pass. Thanksgiving, 2006~
> Dan, Dakota and I drove straight through from Michigan to Florida to spend the holiday with our family and sons. When I said to Dakota, let's go to Florida, he was ecstatic. We giggled and wondered if he really understood. Mom had 25 for dinner. We sent Dakota into mom's house first. We could here him outside happily greeting everyone and we all had one of the best reunions. Before dinner we all stood in a circle holding hands, taking turns to share what we were each thankful for. When the last person finished Dakota entered the circle. I asked Dakota what he was thankful for. He proceeded to go to each persons hand and touch their hands with his nose while looking up at them.. Each person. You could here a pin drop. Many of us had tears. We all felt embraced by an incredible love. That is how he was. He knew things. When he came into our lives he taught us how to live in the moment with loving hearts, take in nature, respect and nurture ourselves and each other better and more fully. He made us better people. He brought us a special peace and joy.
> I shared this link with my cousin when her minister told her that her dog would not go to Heaven when it died. I can't imagine being so cruel. But everyone has their own personal beliefs, so be it.
> I liked this article, if you get anything out of it that helps, that's good.
> Do Animals Go To Heaven? | Life With Dogs
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Wow, what an incredible experience(s) you had with Dakota. Thank you for sharing that story. No wonder he was your heart dog.


----------



## GoldensGirl

JeanieBeth said:


> I shared this link with my cousin when her minister told her that her dog would not go to Heaven when it died. I can't imagine being so cruel. But everyone has their own personal beliefs, so be it.
> I liked this article, if you get anything out of it that helps, that's good.
> Do Animals Go To Heaven? | Life With Dogs
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


For many of us, there can be no Heaven that doesn't include dogs. I can't imagine wanting to go to such a place, so it's a good thing that "minister" doesn't have to deal with me.


----------



## Cuddysmom

Jeanie- beautiful story! Tears! Thank you so much for sharing. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## JeanieBeth

GoldensGirl said:


> For many of us, there can be no Heaven that doesn't include dogs. I can't imagine wanting to go to such a place, so it's a good thing that "minister" doesn't have to deal with me.


I'm with you on that Goldensgirl! 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Rookie's Dad

GoldensGirl said:


> For many of us, there can be no Heaven that doesn't include dogs. I can't imagine wanting to go to such a place, so it's a good thing that "minister" doesn't have to deal with me.


Or has to deal with ME!


----------

